# Lakers fans worst in NBA, among worst of all sports



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> There are lots of much-maligned fans in the NBA, from the regular no-shows in Atlanta to the indifferent in Miami. But none draw others' ire quite like attendees at Lakers games, both for their Hollywood star power and a perceived sense of being fair-weather. In the common view, most of these fans have never heard of Sedale Threatt, or even Elden Campbell.
> 
> So it should not come as much of a surprise that Lakers fans came in at No. 15 (and No. 1 in the NBA) on a recent GQ list of the worst fans in sports (via TBJ, plus one instance of NSFW language at GQ.com). Take it away, Adam Winer:
> 
> ...


Nice job Basel


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yawn.

It's GQ magazine, what did you expect? A real comprehensive study?

What a crock of ****.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I think there are plenty of good laker fans out there.. sure the feel they are entitled to greatness and all that crap.. but its not their fault they cant afford to go to their home games


----------



## sophia0 (Mar 9, 2011)

No, that's not fair.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i remember becoming a laker fan the season after magic retired. didn't have cable at the time, so i just listened to the home games on the radio. that was really lame.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Has he not seen all the Laker fans that pack the opposing teams 'stadiums? Also I love the way he uses the drop in television ratings in 2004 to backup his claim. Every team in the league would get less viewers if they went from a title contender to a lottery team. Also the 2004 Lakers were one of the most hyped teams of all time so it's not really fair to compare the ratings from that year to other seasons.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blah blah blah. I think the true diehard fans are the best fans in the world. Not what you see at the lower section of Staples.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there are some really annoying laker homers too.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> Blah blah blah. I think the true diehard fans are the best fans in the world. Not what you see at the lower section of Staples.


Yeah, judging a fanbase by what you see in the lower bowl is a no-no. /captain obvious


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a friend (term used loosely) who is a Lakers fan, and every day it gets just a little bit harder to stop myself from punching him in the face.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lakers are SoCal's team. Everyone from the rich and poor are diehards. SoCal is so big that they get more bandwagoners added on in the title hunt years, and that makes the fanbase look worse as a whole. 

People want to hate on LA anyways though, back in the late 90's before cell phones were really main stream it was always the crack that we were too busy on our cells to watch the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Did local TV ratings really went down after Shaq was traded? I know 2004-05 we didn't make the playoffs, that could be one of the reasons but I did watch home games, and STAPLES was packed.

I don't know if I'd be able to attend a Lakers home game now. Ticket prices are one of the reasons, and I only go to games if I've seats in 100 or 200 levels. Last time I did was in 2002 season. Since then, I've gone to all road games (Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit, Minneapolis and Phoenix).

Oh, there are tons of bandwagoners on the road games, too. Just because you've a Lakers gear, doesn't make you a real fan, at least in my eyes.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Did local TV ratings really went down after Shaq was traded? I know 2004-05 we didn't make the playoffs, that could be one of the reasons but I did watch home games, and STAPLES was packed.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to attend a Lakers home game now. Ticket prices are one of the reasons, and I only go to games if I've seats in 100 or 200 levels. Last time I did was in 2002 season. Since then, I've gone to all road games (Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit, Minneapolis and Phoenix).
> 
> *Oh, there are tons of bandwagoners on the road games*, too. Just because you've a Lakers gear, doesn't make you a real fan, at least in my eyes.







Look at the home crowd reaction...This is my most embarassing moment as a bucks fan ever


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ LOL...dude I was at that game. Met few couples who were born and breed in Wisconsin, were wearing Lakers gear. They even liked USC, huge fan of Keeping up with the Kardasians (seriously, WTF?) LOL. When I asked about when Kobe was drafted in the league, they had no answer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I went to a game in Charlotte this year and it was the same thing. I made it a POINT to where my magic jersey and not a kObe one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Artest great steal and assist! :laugh:

Edit: Wrong thread lol.


----------

